# Self Portrait Thread



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

We should get a big self portrait thread going!
Post yours
I'll start


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

dude these are all really cool!!
that 3rd one would be a right challenging pencil draw....hmmmm.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Come on people post your self portraits!


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Ok so I'll just keep posting my self portraits and hopefully people will catch on and post some they have shot.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Going for a drive at the Rusty Wallace Driving Experience.











At fire fighting school....














Ready for framing....


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay okay....this time a completely undoctored selfie....ready?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

The start of a wild ride. 


The ride ends.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

The only pictures of my bear attack. I survived.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not comfortable speaking in public.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Tennis was never my game.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

How i really got my sense of humor.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

chanda95 said:


> I am having a pretty rough rough week - this made me laugh - thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Omg! All of these are fantastic, adorable, creative and hilarious. Keep them coming!!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

The real me on the real Sarge.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

DLeeG said:


> The real me on the real Sarge.


Hi DLeeG! Oh Sarge does look like a free spirit...so grip those reins and feel the freedom his wonderful hooves pounding beneath you! ♥ 

I'm a city-dweller...no horses around here


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Sarge ready to show.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

A wonderful and magnificent pic of both of you  My your drawing of Sarge has captured him beautifully!! ♥


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

*Zombie Portrait*

 Halloween fun self portrait!


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)




----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Ha! Bravo DThriller, loved how you laid this out lol...well done


----------



## susanolson (Jan 15, 2014)

Very nice photos, congrats!


----------

